
We have a winner (startup choosing RoR) - mattculbreth
http://blog.pretheory.com/arch/000527.php
======
zaidf
You guys are lucky. I had a torturous time playing with RoR. I had a week to
learn it in and just couldn't get a hang of all the automatic things it did
being a guy who likes to know exactly why some thing works. Not surprising
considering RoR is not just a different language but also a different way of
describing what you are building. I resorted to Perl and had better luck.

~~~
mattculbreth
I haven't used Rails yet in a real project, but I'm a bit worried about the
same thing. I've actually shied away from using Django (I'm a Python guy
mostly) since they have a bit more magic involved. TurboGears/Pylons/Web.py
makes me happiest so far.

~~~
jasonyan
The nice thing about these web frameworks is that it makes rapid prototyping
easy, and in doing so, it does things which may seem "magical". I would
recommend that one should gain a certain level of understanding of what's
going on behind the scenes. In doing so, it won't be as "magical" after all.

~~~
bootload
_'... would recommend that one should gain a certain level of understanding of
what's going on behind the scenes ...'_

The upside of this is you work less & do things faster because there is a lot
of functionality pre-built. Solutions become a lot simpler because you are
utilising more of the framework, less custom code leaving more time to solve
the real problems.

~~~
russ
Not to mention, less custom code = less bugs. Although I can only speak for
RoR, most of these frameworks have probably done a good share of testing.

------
gyro_robo
I've tried a couple frameworks and for everything they make easier, they make
something else harder. There's a learning curve, so your first stab with any
framework is actually likely to be _slower_ than using something simple.

